# Smartwool Socks ... Dabomb or Dabust?



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I've never had my socks Shrink. If you wear them and you can't feel your feet then they're cutting off circulation. Compression will help the blood circulate better.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Bamfboardman said:


> I've never had my socks think.


Thinking socks - that would make for a great Kickstarter campaign. 
_I realize that was autocorrect, but thought it was pretty damn funny_

I have several pairs of smartwool socks and never had them shrink either.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

No issues with my socks either(size10.5) large. You could try the Stance brand if you can find one at stores near you.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Worth trying an XL possibly? 

Thinking socks, LOL. X_X


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Give the XL a shot...it couldn't hurt. 

BTW, are you washing them at only cool or warm temps (not hot) and tumble drying on low?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I use xl. Wool shrinks if you dry it in a hot air dryer....


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Argo said:


> I use xl. Wool shrinks if you dry it in a hot air dryer....


Nice tip...didn't know that. This year I picked up my first few pairs of snowboarding socks. Honestly wish I would've grabbed a few more at the time (they were on a steep discount) because I love them so much. Haven't worn them riding yet, but still stoked just from trying them on. They are a PrimaLoft/wool blend - good to know the washing instructions because I honestly didn't even think to check. :facepalm1:


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

I air dry mine near a fireplace, never had a problem. Not so close they get a lot of heat, just good air circulation in a warm room....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I wash all my merino and baselayers in cold water on delicate setting with sparing amounts of soap.

Dry on low or "air".

No problems.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I wash all my merino and baselayers in cold water on delicate setting with sparing amounts of soap.
> 
> Dry on low or "air".
> 
> No problems.


+1

They should be washed separately from other stuff and carefully dried. They're sorta PITA, but worth it.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

DIESEL said:


> So when I got my first pair of Smartwool socks I literally shit myself in how awesome they truly were.


So, how did you wash your base layer bottoms after you "literally" shit yourself?
Did the stain come out?

And, have you seen a doctor about your weak bowel problem?:laughat2:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I wash all my merino and baselayers in cold water on delicate setting with sparing amounts of soap.
> 
> Dry on low or "air".
> 
> No problems.


+2.........I hang dry all my shit. Try not to wash my gear until necessary. When you're riding a chair with a complete stranger and someone says, "Do you smell that?". It's time to wash.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

DevilWithin said:


> Thinking socks - that would make for a great Kickstarter campaign.
> _I realize that was autocorrect, but thought it was pretty damn funny_
> 
> I have several pairs of smartwool socks and never had them shrink either.


Haha yeah autocorrect is a cruel mistress.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Argo said:


> I use xl. Wool shrinks if you dry it in a hot air dryer....


+1 This dude is a boss.



GreyDragon said:


> So, how did you wash your base layer bottoms after you "literally" shit yourself?
> Did the stain come out?
> 
> And, have you seen a doctor about your weak bowel problem?:laughat2:


LMAO!! First laugh of the day I appreciate that hahahaha 


--- I don't dry them normally, but occasionally my mom gets to my clothes and washes them like a sneaky fuck behind my back and when this happens all my Polo shirts go to hell, and my Smartwools get tiny 

--- Thinking I'm going to probably try the XL's as to what Argo said and see what happens from there.. Argo what size shoe are you? And are you a fatty calve like me or negative?


----------



## wind gypsy (Feb 13, 2014)

I have other brand socks that are tighter yet in the calf than smartwools. I have skinny calves and 32 socks are too tight still. 

Love my smartwool phd socks.


----------



## frankz (Oct 15, 2014)

Just got some SW PhD larges in(I'm a 10.5 foot). I guess I just have cankles...they be tight on my calves.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

frankz said:


> Just got some SW PhD larges in(I'm a 10.5 foot). I guess I just have cankles...they be tight on my calves.


THATS WHAT IM SAYING.... Wondering if us cankle dudes must try the XL's?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wind gypsy said:


> I have other brand socks that are tighter yet in the calf than smartwools. I have skinny calves and 32 socks are too tight still.
> 
> Love my smartwool phd socks.





frankz said:


> Just got some SW PhD larges in(I'm a 10.5 foot). I guess I just have cankles...they be tight on my calves.





DIESEL said:


> THATS WHAT IM SAYING.... Wondering if us cankle dudes must try the XL's?


I haven't purchased any new smartwool PHD socks in a couple of years. My calves are freakishly massive. (…or were before the back trouble)

I have washed and dried my smartwool socks just like my regular socks without any of these problems. They fit up and over my calves without being too tight. And my calves really were large. I'm a 10.5 size boot, I buy the L sock. They haven't shrunk too much and I didn't size "up" when I bought them.

Smartwool must have made some change to their sizing in the last year or two for everyone to be having these problems.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm Size 12. The smart wool "backcountry" In XL are small. The "snowboard" in XL are perfect. They come over my calf and don't pressure anywhere too much. I have pretty good sized calves and am 6'1


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I keep buying more pairs everytime I see them on sale, so I have like 10years worth of lightweight and midweight Smartwool socks lying around. For all the different versions, model years, colors/patterns whatever...never had a pair shrink and I wash them after every day of course. Then again I only use the tumble dry low setting for everything besides sheets and towels.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

For those that havent tried, get the compression smartwool or icebreaker ultralight wool socks! 

I am now a believer. These will replace all my older smartwool and icebreaker wool socks. Not only are they thinner but they are warmer!


----------

